# Jane's merchant ships 1985-86



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

I have just been given a "Jane's merchant ships 1985-86" Although interesting it would not be something I have ever used in practice. Anyone actually had reason to use this book? Certainly some hours of reasearch gone into it.
Neil


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

I have several and use them for making models


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks David. I guess it is a hobby? Not met anyone who has used them commercially though.
Neil


----------

